# Pellet stove Window Clearance



## mazcrumple (Jul 16, 2011)

After going back and forth between wood and pellet stove for the past 2 months I have decided on a pellet stove. Considering it is much simpler to operate, I figured it would help my home's resale value more than the wood stove. Also, of course, it makes my install MUCH simpler. 

I am planning on installing it in a corner, and there is a window on one of the 2 walls. The top of the stove will be about 12" below the window. The install manual has information regarding clearances from exhaust termination to windows, but not from the actual stove. I have seen many pictures of pellet stoves near windows, so I assume it is ok, but I dont know for sure.

The stove is a Quadrafire MT Vernon AE, and I will be using a OAK.  Also, is there a required distance between the exhaust termination and the OAK inlet? I have also seen pictures where they are quite near each other, and the only instruction I can find says the OAK inlet must be below the exhaust termination.

Thanks


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 16, 2011)

mazcrumple said:
			
		

> After going back and forth between wood and pellet stove for the past 2 months I have decided on a pellet stove. Considering it is much simpler to operate, I figured it would help my home's resale value more than the wood stove. Also, of course, it makes my install MUCH simpler.
> 
> I am planning on installing it in a corner, and there is a window on one of the 2 walls. The top of the stove will be about 12" below the window. The install manual has information regarding clearances from exhaust termination to windows, but not from the actual stove. I have seen many pictures of pellet stoves near windows, so I assume it is ok, but I dont know for sure.
> 
> ...



Simpsom Duravent sells a wall thimble that does both. Exhaust and OAK. Yes there are clearance's. Read the manual to be sure. I would go with the double feature wall thimble myself... It can be right in front of the window, as long as your exhaust terminates within clearance's. Go through your roof and stay 12-18" above and you can put almost anywhere.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 16, 2011)

Like dexterday said, check the stove manual and the pipe manual. I just went through this with my stove. I ended up haveing to go through the roof because I couldn't get the 2' need from a window. Some stoves require less if you use a OAK. The manual should go over this. 

I will be using Selkirt direct temp pipe which incorporates the OAK within the  double wall of the pipe. I was able to find bits and pieces on eBay for a good price.


Also, remember if you go horizontal there is the potential for some soot buildup on your house.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 16, 2011)

Whoops.  Double post.


----------



## hoverfly (Jul 16, 2011)

GrahamInVa said:
			
		

> Like dexterday said, check the stove manual and the pipe manual. I just went through this with my stove. I ended up haveing to go through the roof because I couldn't get the 2' need from a window. Some stoves require less if you use a OAK. The manual should go over this.
> 
> I will be using Selkirt direct temp pipe which incorporates the OAK within the double wall of the pipe. I was able to find bits and pieces on eBay for a good price.
> 
> ...




You should also plan on extending that horzontal with a vertical secton out side.  This will help with the draft in keeping smoke out of your house if the power goes out.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 16, 2011)

Can you post a pic?? If its a corner install, then there is not a window on the other wall..  Is this an interir wall? Or an Exterior wall? If the other wall is exterior. then it would be possible to vent it there?? Just another option. 

Pics always help. GrahamInVa (Great Job), came packed with photo's for his 1st thread.. Gives us a better idea of the lay-out.. Thanks and good luck


----------



## mazcrumple (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry if I didnt explain properly what Im trying to do. Since I am using an OAK with the stove, I need to have a minimum on 12" from the exhaust vent cap, to any building opening. That is not a problem. The wall thimble will be about 12" from the window anyway, so once I add the 45 degree elbow and another 12" of pipe, I will have plenty of clearance.

My actual question was not about the exhaust vent, but the stove itself. 

Dexter, I did look into that Wall thimble that has both features and it looks like thats the best way to go. Thanks for the info.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jul 18, 2011)

mazcrumple said:
			
		

> Sorry if I didnt explain properly what Im trying to do. Since I am using an OAK with the stove, I need to have a minimum on 12" from the exhaust vent cap, to any building opening. That is not a problem. The wall thimble will be about 12" from the window anyway, so once I add the 45 degree elbow and another 12" of pipe, I will have plenty of clearance.
> 
> My actual question was not about the exhaust vent, but the stove itself.
> 
> Dexter, I did look into that Wall thimble that has both features and it looks like thats the best way to go. Thanks for the info.



I'm pretty sure you can put it right in front of the window. As long as you maintain your clearance to combustibles.


----------



## epehubb (Jul 18, 2011)

Don't forget to check local building codes and homeowner's insurance


----------



## relxn88 (Jul 18, 2011)

My stove and town requirements are no exhaust termination within 4feet of a window.  The pipe can go out the wall close to a window, but the end of the pipe can not open up within 4ft.  I ended up with a INSERT, because I would have had to run the pipe up and up and up.


----------

